# Harris Inferno Weed Torch



## NateW (May 13, 2012)

And by Teheran propane canisters I mean "the larger". Damn Autocorrect


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I've seen a couple of different neighbours do this in their gravel driveways. I've just watched from a distance. They only carry around a small cannister.
I would imagine the weeds would come back later in the season


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

"Vacationed" in Southeast Asia almost by invitation once. I opted to do something clandestine in Cambodia (yes, I know we were never there) rather than Vietnam since I was with brighter people less drugged out of their minds. Friends who did Vietnam talked of burning weeds with flame throwers and stuff dropped from copters and planes did a number on vegetation (and people and critters) when ignited. I suspect your new toy will work.










Seems a little extreme to use a torch to get rid of driveway weeds but you know. If you do it at night, and video and YouTube it maybe it will go viral. Most certainly could if you trip and point the torch at a propane tank that size. I hope the thing has some sort of safety. There are tons of napalm containers in storage. If the torch does not work, I would call for an air strike on the driveway. 

I think I would have just bought a gallon of Round Up and used a tank sprayer. I guess as I have aged I have become more cowardly. Something about a $50 cheap Chinese box store flame thrower would make me nervous.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

sdsester said:


> Something about a $50 cheap Chinese box store flame thrower would make me nervous.


Amen brother!

DM


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I used one of these in my driveway over the past weekend. It works great, but you'd be better served to hit the weeds with Roundup, wait for them to die, then use the torch to burn off the brown remains. Live weeds are time consuming to burn down to the root.

http://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-with-push-button-igniter-91037.html


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

We call them "Hog torch" only thing use mine for is starting the camp fire.


----------

